# Ferries



## workforfun (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone out there have memories of the ANL ferries:
Princess of Tasmania (POT) - out of Melbourne
Empress of Australia - out of Sydney

in the late 1960's ?

workforfun


----------

